# BTRFS in ambiente server

## Falappa

Salve, avrei un quesito da sottoporre alle persone che hanno usato o usano BTRFS come filesystem su server gentoo.

In azienda abbiamo un server che fornisce i servizi NFS e SAMBA su una rete locale interna all'edificio, niente di troppo complesso max 25-30 utenti contemporanei.

Su questo server sono memorizzate sia la HOME (per gli utenti LINUX) che la cartella PROFILE (per gli utenti SAMBA/WINDOWS) e in più fa anche da file server con circa 2TB di spazio condiviso tra tutti gli utenti.

Dopo diversi anni è stato (finalmente) deciso di modificare le politiche di gestione dell'area condivisa, dividendola in due partizioni: una da 500GB e da 1.5TB (per motivi di backup non è possibile aumentare lo quantità di spazio totale) che chiameremo SHARE e OPEN

Nell'area SHARE introdurremo una FERREA politica di QUOTE e ACL e verranno memorizzati i documenti di ogni utente che riterrà opportuno condividere con uno o più utenti a sua discrezione, l'area OPEN invece rimarrà quella specie di parcheggio di file più o meno alla rinfusa che è ora, con l'aggiunta di QUOTE.

Attualmente tutti i FS sono XFS.

Ecco la domanda: in questa occasione è conveniente passare a BTRFS (in particolar modo per poter usufruire della compressione trasparente) oppure è un FS ancora troppo immaturo per gli ambienti di produzione (24h/7gg) ed è meglio rimanere sulla strada già percorsa?

PS: Nell'occasione aggiorneremo anche il kernel passando dal 2.6.34 alla versione 3.0

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  kernel 3.0 + btrfs su un server?

Eccellente idea!  :Twisted Evil: 

Poi immagino che dopo averlo fatto organizzerete una bella festa in ufficio mettendovi a ballare disco anni '90 come nella pubblicità...

Scusa ma onestamente mi pare insensato.

Forse con certe distribuzioni commerciali del(della) ... cappello(a) o nel mondo di un certo produttore "ballerino" è normale passare all'ultima diavoleria per far colpo ma ... mi autocensuro sulle considerazioni.

Che ubuntu voglia adottare btrfs come default... beh ubuntu non mi pare che dica di rivolgersi al mondo dei server e non brilla certo per affidabilità.

Se non si lasciano trascorrere almeno un paio d'anni non val la pena fidarsi IMHO. Almeno per la partizione dove ci sono i dati importanti (se è per questo uso ancora reiser 3).

Stiamo parlando di qualcosa che ha meno di sei mesi di vita. Il filesystem iniziate ad usarlo per la partizione del sistema, provatelo un poco, vedete come si comporta e nel frattempo aggiungete ulteriore ridondanza (raid 1 tra macchine diverse etc.) per un un successivo passaggio.

----------

## ago

 *Falappa wrote:*   

> PS: Nell'occasione aggiorneremo anche il kernel passando dal 2.6.34 alla versione 3.0

 

Io ti consiglierei di rimanere ancora un po' al 2.6.39 + ext4

----------

## djinnZ

@ago: diplomatico...  :Rolling Eyes: 

@Falappa: xfs (quello in uso) per me rimane sempre più affidabile (o più puntualmente lo definirei "verificato") di ext4 (ed anche di ext3, ma è esperienza personale che sono il primo dire lascia il tempo che trova), che in ogni caso ha lasciato la fase beta qualche mesetto prima rispetto a btrfs.

La domanda è: ho bisogno di qualche feature di btrfs che xfs non ha?

oppure: Il kernel 3.0 mi offre qualche funzione irrinunciabile per le mie esigenze tipo un particolare dispositivo di sicurezza od il supporto ad un determinato hardware che nei 2.6.x non è riconosciuto del tutto?

Per quel che so la risposta è no. Solo nel caso volessi utilizzare la compressione (disponibile anche per ext4 se non erro, forse era questo il suggerimento di ago, non è perfetto ma dovrebbe andare) ma bada che ad oggi è sconsigliato affidare dati importati in continua modifica a volumi criptati o compressi. Su qualsiasi FS o versione di qualsiasi ambito posix.

----------

